# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  El causante del mayor vertido en Mexico se hace con Aznalcollar

## Jonasino

> luis montoro/abc / sevilla/madrid
> Día 22/02/2015 - 02.55h
> Críticas a la Junta por adjudicar al grupo azteca la mina donde se produjo el desastre ambiental de 1998
> El causante del mayor vertido en México se hace con Aznalcóllar
> efe
> En Aznalcóllar se vertieron seis hectómetros cúbicos de aguas ácidas y lodos piríticos de gran toxicidad
> 
> La Junta de Andalucía quería que un gigante del sector controlara la reapertura de Aznalcóllar y así ha sido. Minorbis la alianza entre Grupo México y la firma cordobesa Magtel ganó el pasado viernes el concurso público para retomar este proyecto frente a la propuesta de Emerita Resources (filial del banco de inversión Forbes & Manhattan). La adjudicación supone el resurgimiento de una mina que se hizo tristemente famosa cuando en la madrugada del 25 de abril de 1998 la rotura de una balsa de residuos provocó el mayor desastre ecológico conocido en Andalucía.
> 
> ...





> La juez ordena investigar ayudas a la adjudicataria de Aznalcóllar
> 
>     La UDEF indaga si Magtel desvió parte de los 9,3 millones que le dio el gobierno
>     La Junta también 'regó' con subvenciones a la empresa bajo sospecha
> 
> CHEMA RODRÍGUEZ Sevilla
> Actualizado: 10/03/2015 11:04 horas
> 
> 
> ...




Fuente: Ek Mundo, ABC

----------


## NoRegistrado

No aprendemos. Boliden eran unos golfos y ahora se lo damos a otros.
Luego decimos de la corrupción y tal.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> La presidenta de la Junta de Andalucía en funciones, Susana Díaz, negó ayer cualquier responsabilidad política en el caso Aznalcóllar y la atribuyó a los funcionarios que supervisaron todo el proceso la adjudicación de la mina. «Los servicios jurídicos de la Junta sostuvieron con claridad que se hizo conforme a Derecho», señaló.
> Por ello, rechazó que este asunto sea un fracaso político de su gestión. «Esto es una pelea entre dos empresas por la adjudicación de un concurso en la que una demanda a la otra, y también a la Junta, y los informes de los servicios jurídicos desmontan punto por punto lo que el auto dice».
> Así, en una entrevista concedida a una emisora nacional, la líder socialista argumentó que algunos quieren convertir «lo que es un problema de una adjudicación y de una mesa de contratación en un caso de corrupción», con el propósito, según ella, «de hacer ruido» en la campaña electoral.
> Además, Díaz recordó que lo primero que ha hecho es «mandar parar el asunto», aunque los servicios jurídicos de la institución que preside en funciones hayan mantenido «con claridad» que se hizo «conforme a Derecho». «Pero basta con que haya una sospecha para paralizarlo», remachó, pidiendo, no obstante, agilidad en el proceso judicial porque hay «miles de personas» que llevan esperando 17 años la reapertura de la mina.
> Por su parte, el presidente del PP-A, Juanma Moreno, defendió que en la adjudicación de Aznalcóllar está en cuestión la actuación de la Junta presidida por Díaz, de manera que ella es la «única responsable» de lo ocurrido y «ya no puede mirar atrás para culpar a los expresidentes Chaves o Griñán». 
> Por ello, pidió a la socialista que colabore con la Justicia para que el proceso judicial sea rápido, «y no hacer como en el caso de los ERE o de los cursos formación, donde de manera permanente y reiterada han ido poniendo palos en la rueda a la investigación». 
> En este sentido, el líder popular señaló también que la mala gestión del Gobierno de Díaz «está imposibilitando la puesta en marcha de un proyecto empresarial que es muy importante para una comarca de Andalucía, y está poniendo en peligro puestos de trabajo y futuras inversiones».


Como siempre los politicos a quitarse responsabilidades y echarselas al primero que pasaba por ahí. Que pena

Fuente: El Diario de Burgos

----------


## Jonasino

> La adjudicación de la mina de Aznalcóllar se le complica cada día más a Susana Díaz. La presidenta del gobierno andaluz y gran impulsora de la reapertura de la explotación minera en el municipio sevillano tras el vertido de 1998 podría ser incluida en una próxima denuncia penal de los ecologistas por las supuestas graves irregularidades detectadas en el concurso que ganó Minorbis-Grupo México e impugnó la perdedora, Emerita Resources.
> 
> La asociación Ecologistas en Acción, que se ha personado este viernes en el proceso abierto por la titular del Juzgado de Instrucción 3 de Sevilla, Patricia Fernández, y este lunes pedirá la documentación sobre el caso, advirtió ayer de que si hallan indicios de los delitos de cohecho, prevaricación, tráfico de influencias y negociación ilegal que denunció Emerita ante la juez, no se conformará con pedir responsabilidades a la directora general de Minas, sino que acusarán también a sus superiores hasta llegar hasta la presidenta de la Junta y líder de los socialistas andaluces.
> 
> «No temeremos actuar contra la presidenta de la Junta de Andalucía y llevarla ante el Tribunal Supremo, porque ella ha sido la impulsora de la demencial política minera», dijo a EL MUNDO el responsable regional de la sección sobre minería de Ecologistas en Acción, Antonio Ramos, avanzando así la postura de máximos que llevará su organización como acusación popular en el caso Aznalcóllar. Hipotéticamente, si Ecologistas pidiera la imputación de Díaz y la jueza la admitiera, ésta tendría que derivar el caso al Tribunal Supremo para que tomara declaración a la líder socialista, aforada como diputada andaluza.
> «Estaba enterada»
> 
> Ramos sostiene que si ha habido irregularidades o se han cometido delitos en la adjudicación de la mine a la unión formada por Minorbis (participada por la andaluza Magtel, perceptora de ayudas millonarias de la Junta) y su socio internacional, Grupo México, tienen que responder de ello la directora general de Industria, Energía y Minas, María José Asensio, pero también el secretario general de Innovación, Industria y Energía, Vicente Fernández;el consejero de la Consejería de Economía, Innovación, Ciencia y Empleo, José Sánchez Maldonado, y la presidenta.


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/andalucia/2015...07b8b458e.html

----------


## Jonasino

> El Gobierno de Susana Díaz adjudicó los derechos de explotación de la mina de Aznalcóllar (Sevilla) el pasado mes de marzo a sabiendas no sólo de que la adjudicataria incumplía los requisitos que ella misma había establecido -según la juez-, sino que, además, estaba al tanto de que en el proyecto ganador presentado por Minorbis-Grupo México podía haber documentos falsificados.
> 
> Así lo refleja el informe de la Brigada de Policía Judicial del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía de Sevilla remitido al Juzgado de Instrucción número 3 el pasado 23 de abril, en el que los investigadores ponen en duda la autenticidad de parte de la documentación presentada por la filial del grupo cordobés Magtel, con estrechos vínculos con los sucesivos gobiernos socialistas. En concreto, de los escritos con los que la adjudicataria acreditó su alianza con la multinacional mexicana que debía aportar la experiencia y la capacidad de la que la empresa española carece.
> 
> El atestado -en el que se ha basado la juez Patricia Fernández para concluir que la Junta no observó "ningún rigor" en el concurso- arroja serias dudas sobre el supuesto consorcio internacional al que la Administración andaluza ha concedido la explotación de Aznalcóllar los próximos 30 años.
> 
> El informe, al que ha tenido acceso EL MUNDO, se basa, entre otras cosas, en las propias sospechas de la comisión técnica que valoró las propuestas y que hizo constar sus "dudas" acerca de la originalidad de las firmas del supuesto representante del Grupo México en este proyecto.
> Publicidad
> 
> ...


Fuente: El Mundo

----------


## F. Lázaro

En fin, como se hacen muchas de las adjudicaciones en este país. Nada nuevo bajo el sol...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Typical Hispanis.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> La investigación del Juzgado de Instrucción número tres de Sevilla sobre la adjudicación para la reapertura de la mina de Aznalcóllar a la empresa Minorbis, filial del grupo cordobés Magtel, ha puesto de manifiesto que el concurso público fue alterado en favor de esta compañía, que guarda relación con los gobiernos socialistas de Andalucía en la adjudicación de parques eólicos. Así lo ha puesto de manifiesto un informe de la Unidad de Delincuencia Económica y Fiscal de la Policía Nacional (Udef) entregado al juez.
> 
> La Udef, tras examinar la documentación del concurso público, adjudicado el pasado mes de febrero, concluye que «Minorbis-Grupo México no debió pasar la primera parte del citado concurso bien por no aportar la documentación requerida o por carecer ésta del contenido exigido».
> 
> Magtel-Minorbis, que no tiene experiencia en el sector de la minería, ganó el concurso al crear un consorcio con Grupo México, que sí la tiene, pero la Policía Judicial destapa que, en realidad, el consorcio no estaba creado, sino que sólo tenían «una posible alianza». Al carecer de una entidad jurídica solvente, Minorbis debería haber sido descalificada. El informe policial sostiene que «nos encontramos ante una asociación embrionaria en la que todavía no se ha formalizado la persona jurídica». Es más, los investigadores de la Policía destacan que Grupo México «respalda al Consorcio en los aspectos de solvencia económica, financiera y técnica» pero ese consorcio es «una entidad que aún no existe».
> 
> No es ésta la única irregularidad que aprecia la Udef, ya que Grupo México «no cumple la exigencia de aportar el informe expedido por la Oficina Consular de España en México», un trámite obligatorio para presentarse a la licitación pública. La reapertura de la mina de Aznalcóllar, cerrada tras el trágico vertido de 1998, ha sido esgrimida por Susana Díaz en la campaña electoral.
> 
> El caso fue denunciado por la otra empresa que se presentó al concurso, la minera Emerita Resources España. Según la investigación de la Udef, los técnicos de la Junta de Andalucía no trataron a ambas concursantes por igual, sino que favorecieron a Minorbis, que ofreció una inversión de 304,63 millones de euros, menos de la mitad de los 641,52 que ofertó Emerita.
> ...


Fuente: ABC

----------


## Jonasino

> Más de 9.000 kilómetros y 16 años separan el desastre de la mina sevillana de Aznalcóllar (abril de 1998) y el vertido al río Sonora desde la explotación mexicana Buenavista (agosto de 2014). Grupo México es el punto de unión entre estos dos accidentes medioambientales. Esta compañía es la propietaria de la mina de cobre Buenavista (la mayor explotación del país y la segunda de latinoamérica) y, a la vez, forma parte del grupo empresarial que ganó el cuestionado concurso para reabrir Aznalcóllar. La explotación sevillana cerró tras el desastre causado por la rotura de una balsa de lodos tóxicos en los noventa. La Junta aspiraba ahora a reanudar los trabajos en la corta de Los Frailes, que la empresa sueca Boliden abandonó sin llegar a extraer casi 35 millones de toneladas de zinc, cobre, plomo y plata.
> 
> Pero la reapertura de esta mina sevillana ha sido paralizada por la Junta de Andalucía esta semana tras la investigación abierta por un juzgado sevillano, que aprecia irregularidades en el concurso público que ganó la unión entre Grupo México y Magtel. Desde que se adjudicó en febrero, las asociaciones ecologistas han denunciado los problemas de Grupo México en la gestión minera y han puesto el acento, especialmente, en el accidente de 2014 en la cuenca del rio Sonora, que ha obligado a esta compañía a pagar 115 millones de euros.
> 
> 
> El pasado 6 de agosto un fallo en una tubería de una de las balsas de residuos de la mina Buenavista desencadenó un enorme vertido. Se derramaron 40.000 metros cúbicos de aguas residuales con importantes concentraciones de metales (principalmente hierro y aluminio). Primero corrió por el río Bacanuchi y luego contaminó el Sonora. En total, el vertido afectó a 271,6 kilómetros de cauces y a siete municipios de la zona, donde viven unas 22.800 personas. "Es el accidente medioambiental más grande de la industria minera en México", reconoce Rodolfo Lacy Tamayo, subsecretario de Planeación y Política Ambiental del Gobierno mexicano.
> 
> 322 pozos y norias de las márgenes del río tuvieron que ser clausurados y se recurrió a los camiones cisterna para abastecer a la población. El Gobierno mexicano, según Lacy, tiene acreditados hasta ahora 270 casos de afecciones sanitarias en la población. Se trata, fundamentalmente, de problemas gástricos y daños dermatológicos. "El daño que hicieron la filtración de metales en los mantos es algo imposible de detener en los próximos años", señaló en septiembre Sinaí Guevara, de Greenpeace.
> 
> ...


Fuente: El Pais

----------


## Jonasino

El presidente de Ciudadanos en Andalucia y la adjudicación de Aznalcollar:



> El presidente de Ciudadanos (C's) en el Parlamento andaluz, Juan Marín, ha dicho este jueves que es "muy complicado argumentar que pueda haber un caso de corrupción política en un procedimiento prácticamente técnico" como es el de la adjudicación de la mina de Aznalcóllar (Sevilla) y ha dicho "alegrarse" del informe de la Intervención General de la Junta de Andalucía en el que se concluye que, "a la vista de la información puesta a disposición de la mesa de contratación y de la asistencia a la sus reuniones como vocal", dicha adjudicación "se ha ajustado a Derecho".
> 
> "Si finalmente es así, yo me alegro enormemente", ha dicho el presidente de C's en el Parlamento andaluz, ya que, a su juicio, permite "devolver la credibilidad a las instituciones y esto es por lo que estamos". En este punto ha insistido que, en el caso de que se confirme la legalidad en todo el proceso de adjudicación se trataría de "una buena noticia para Andalucía".
> 
> Marín, que ha visitado Jaén para acompañar a la candidata a la Alcaldía, Salud Anguita, ha reiterado "su cautela" en este tema ya que por experiencia propia como primer teniente de alcalde ha gestionado "muchas concesiones de estas características" y sabe "el procedimiento que lleva", ya que son "procedimientos técnicos muy complicados".
> 
> El informe de la Intervención General hace referencia al auto dictado el 7 de mayo de 2015 por el Juzgado de Instrucción número 3 de Sevilla, donde se ponen de manifiesto "supuestas irregularidades" en la tramitación del procedimiento seguido para la adjudicación de las actividades extractivas de explotación de los recursos de la zona de Aznalcóllar.


Fuente: LD

----------


## NoRegistrado

Poco tiene que hablar de chanchullos el Marín éste ya que es un tránsfuga profesional. Ha ido militando por varios partidos hasta que ha pillado poltrona.
Lo cual no  quita el chanchullazo de ésta adjudicación.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Poco tiene que hablar de chanchullos el Marín éste ya que es un tránsfuga profesional. Ha ido militando por varios partidos hasta que ha pillado poltrona.
> Lo cual no  quita el chanchullazo de ésta adjudicación.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Cuando se tiene razon, como dice Miguel en este caso, hay que reconocerlo

----------


## Jonasino

> Trece cargos y funcionarios de la Junta detenidos por el escándalo de la mina de Aznalcóllar
> 
>     La UDEF los acusa de delitos de prevaricación y exacciones en el concurso
>     Cree que el procedimiento se amañó para beneficiar al grupo Magtel
>     Los dueños de Magtel también fueron arrestados por tráfico de influencias
>     El concurso parece más 'una libre designación', sentencia la UDEF





> Trece funcionarios y cargos de la Junta de Andalucía han sido detenidos en el último mes y medio por la Unidad contra la Delincuencia Económica y Fiscal (UDEF) de la Policía Nacional por su implicación en el presunto amaño del concurso de adjudicación de los derechos mineros de Aznalcóllar. Entre ellos, la directora general de Industria, Energía y Minas, María José Asensio, además de los dueños de la empresa Magtel, a la que el gobierno de Susana Díaz adjudicó la mina en febrero pasado pese a que su legalidad estaba ya en entredicho.
> 
> Según ha podido saber EL MUNDO de Andalucía, las detenciones de los implicados en el escándalo dieron comienzo el pasado 12 de mayo y finalizaron hace apenas unos días, el pasado 29 de junio. Todos, salvo los propietarios del grupo Magtel, los hermanos Isidro y Mario López Magdaleno, formaron parte o de la comisión técnica que valoró las ofertas o de la mesa de contratación que adjudicó los derechos mineros.
> 
> Entre los señalados está, además de Asensio, el interventor delegado en la Consejería de Economía -hoy Consejería de Empleo, Empresa y Comercio-, José Marcos; el jefe de Área de Minas de esta consejería, Alberto Fernández; el jefe de servicio de Minas, Iván Maldonado; el jefe del departamento de Ordenación Minera, Juan Manuel Revilla; el jefe de servicio de Contratación Administrativa de la Consejería de Hacienda, Julio Ramos; dos jefes de servicios de la Delegación Territorial de Agricultura en Sevilla, Luis Cordero y Manuel Gil; la letrada de la Junta Pastora Sánchez de la Cuesta; dos asesoras, Aurora Gomera y Pilar Orche, y el gerente de Inversiones en Málaga de la empresa pública Invercaria, Juan José García.
> Detenidos en comisaría
> 
> La Policía, en todos los casos, les citó en la comisaría y una vez allí les detuvo, les leyó sus derechos y les tomó las huellas dactilares antes de interrogarles, acusados de prevaricación administrativa y exacciones. A los hermanos López Magdaleno, se les acusa de tráfico de influencias. Luego, fueron puestos en libertad con cargos.
> 
> ...


Fuente: El Mundo

----------


## Jonasino

> Especialistas que tramitaron el concurso de Aznalcóllar confirman que la adjudicataria, Grupo México, no participó y fue Minorbis la que se presentó
>     Ganó el concurso Minorbis pero la mina se adjudicó a Minera Los Frailes SL
>     La juez ya advirtió de que la ganadora oficial no cumplía los requisitos estipulados
> 
> La juez que investiga el cúmulo de irregularidades en el concurso de adjudicación de la mina de Aznalcóllar, y la Policía Judicial que trabaja a sus órdenes, han encontrado en los testimonios de algunos de los técnicos que participaron en el procedimiento convocado por la Junta de Andalucía una ayuda inesperada para ratificar algunas de las sospechas.
> 
> En concreto, las que se refieren al presunto fraude denunciado por la otra aspirante, Emerita Resources, en la adjudicación final de la mina a la sociedad Minera Los Frailes S.L., detrás de la cual, como accionista mayoritario, estaría una filial del Grupo México.
> 
> 
> ...


Fuente: El Mundo

----------


## Jonasino

> 06.11.2015  12:01 H.
> 
> En medio del proceso judicial por la polémica adjudicación de la mina de Aznalcóllar, la Consejería de Empleo ha dado por finalizada la paralización cautelar y ha entregado los terrenos a la sociedad Minera Los Frailes, la ganadora del concurso, formada por Magtel, beneficiada con millonarias subvenciones de la Junta, y el Grupo México, la causante del mayor vertido en la historia de México.
> 
> La Junta recuerda que fue el mes de mayo pasado cuando el Juzgado de Instrucción núm. 3 de Sevilla, tras la denuncia presentada por la empresa perdedora del concurso, acordó el inicio de unas diligencias probatorias, consecuencia de que en el atestado policial se revelaban, a juicio de la policía judicial, la concurrencia de hechos acaecidos durante el procedimiento del concurso calificados como irregularidades graves, al menos indiciariamente.
> 
> El Gobierno andaluz, que llevaba desde el mes de septiembre estudiando la posibilidad de volver a abrir la mina (la decisión la tenía que tomar la presidenta Susana Díaz), ha continuado con efectos de la adjudicación del concurso internacional, por razones de interés general, fundamentalmente, para promover la creación de empleo, primero de los objetivos de la Junta de Andalucía. La directora general de Minas, María José Asensio, cesó en su puesto tras ser imputada en este caso.
> La presidenta de la Junta de Andalucía, Susana Díaz. (Efe)
> La presidenta de la Junta de Andalucía, Susana Díaz. (Efe)
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...curso_1086402/

----------

